# Routing T-slots?



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I want to cut a T-slot in my table saw fence after the fact. I have a T-slot bit coming in the mail and I want to do this as soon as it arrives possibly tomorrow. I watched a YouTube video of a guy making dado cuts before cutting the T-slot. 

Drill Press Table - Part 1 - YouTube

My question is should I do the same or can I just cut the slot without the dados?

My trim router just fits the fence as shown in the photo below. (I know, it has a roundover bit but like I said I don’t have the T-slot bit yet)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Johnny,

I would route the dado first to save strain on the shaft of the t-slot bit. Also I hope you will not try and route the slot with the router lying on it's side as in the photo.????????


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Johnny,
> 
> I would route the dado first to save strain on the shaft of the t-slot bit. Also I hope you will not try and route the slot with the router lying on it's side as in the photo.????????


Actually I was going to do it just like that except with the base flat against the fence. Is there going to be a problem with that?

Maybe I should use the square base?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Johhny, you really don't need the T slots; it is easier to just clamp accessories to your fence. Since you have decided to use the T slots I will point out that the method you plan to use is not the best choice. The T slot should be cut much higher on the fence than the position shown in your photo; perhaps on a centerline 3/4" down from the top. I suggest you clamp a board to your table top to use as a guide and run your fence over a straight bit to clear the bulk of the material and then your T slot bit. You might want to just build another fence with added features like replaceable sliding faces which can be adjusted for different bit sizes. The plans from ShopNotes #1 include a nice fence design to consider; this is the first fence I built before I converted to the much easier Router Workshop methods. "Simple is better"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Both will work just fine,sq.or round base you can use the top for the guide..but I would suggest clamping a board to the top edge of the fence to keep the router on tack so to speak..and not let it lift up ...
But I would also suggest using a 1/4" bit 1st. to clean out the path for the tee slot bit you only need to go down 3/8" deep with the 1/4" bit the norm to get most of the stock out of your path,



===





JohnnyB60 said:


> Actually I was going to do it just like that except with the base flat against the fence. Is there going to be a problem with that?
> 
> Maybe I should use the square base?


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks guys, I do have clamps maybe 50 to 75 different sizes so I really don’t have any excuse other than I thought it would be cool. I was searching for information about exactly how deep to cut it and there is a lot of concern at other forums about breakage from over tightening it. Plus I’m a little worried about weakling the fence or making it vulnerable to warp and I refuse to pay the money that they want for the aluminum t-slot.
I may just drill a couple of holes and have a slotted block instead.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

hello!

"I may just drill a couple of holes and have a slotted block instead."

That looks like a better idea

Regards


----------



## TallFred (Jan 31, 2012)

The plans from ShopNotes #1 include a nice fence design to consider; this is the first fence I built before I converted to the much easier Router Workshop methods. "Simple is better"[/QUOTE]

Could you give us further details on the "Router Workshop" method. Always looking to learn some more. 

Thanks FredR


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

Check this out...free shipping with $40 order.


Lee Valley Tools T slot track


----------



## wdwerker (Jan 21, 2012)

Easy to rip a slot with your tablesaw blade and shift the fence a few times . Then you don't have to set up a dado


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

wdwerker said:


> Easy to rip a slot with your tablesaw blade and shift the fence a few times . Then you don't have to set up a dado


Actually the fence is permanently fastened to the sled with glue and screws. 

I finally received my T-slot router bit yesterday, but I’ve decided that I’m not going to use it for the fence. I don’t have another use for it at the moment, so it will probably just sit in the drawer for a while until I can think of something else to use it for. 

While I was waiting for it, I thought I might use it on my drill press table but ended up doing something else, so I don’t know if I’ll ever use.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Johnny,



> Actually the fence is permanently fastened to the sled with glue and screws.


I can see your dilemma. Your original post did not indicate that the fence was on a sled.

This may have confused some of us. Can you stand the sled on it's end, then the router can be run against the fence with the plate flat on the fence?


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

ggom20 said:


> hello!
> 
> "I may just drill a couple of holes and have a slotted block instead."
> 
> ...


i agree with this sentiment


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Johnny,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes James it can. It’s only 24” x 41” not counting the saw guard where the blade comes through the fence. 
Here is a photo of it:









I’m just not sure if I really need a T-slot in fence anyway. It was only for a stop block and I could just use a clamp if I had to. I guess I was just getting carried away.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Fred, Bob and Rick of the Router Workshop teach the "Keep it simple" methods like clamping your fence to the table with C clamps instead of using T tracks or through bolts. This lets you quickly position your fence with no restrictions to the location. There is a lot more to this but that is one good example. The Router Workshop ran for 14 seasons on PBS. Some episodes are available free on: www.thewoodworkingchannel.com or all 14 seasons in HD on a flash drive for $100. If you drank the Kool-aid and believe you have to buy all the gadgets the magazines tell you about this is not for you. If you are interested in building projects with less set up time and less money spent on expensive "Whistles and bells" accessories this might be what you are looking for.

PS: The last few times I have tried connecting to thewoodworkingchannel.com I get a database error message. Anyone know more about this?


----------



## grbrico (Feb 16, 2012)

Mike said:


> PS: The last few times I have tried connecting to thewoodworkingchannel.com I get a database error message. Anyone know more about this?



NOTICE: This domain name expired on 04/12/2012 and is pending renewal or deletion


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

*Router Workshop Flashdrive*



Mike said:


> Fred, Bob and Rick of the Router Workshop teach the "Keep it simple" methods like clamping your fence to the table with C clamps instead of using T tracks or through bolts. This lets you quickly position your fence with no restrictions to the location. There is a lot more to this but that is one good example. The Router Workshop ran for 14 seasons on PBS. Some episodes are available free on: www.thewoodworkingchannel.com or all 14 seasons in HD on a flash drive for $100. If you drank the Kool-aid and believe you have to buy all the gadgets the magazines tell you about this is not for you. If you are interested in building projects with less set up time and less money spent on expensive "Whistles and bells" accessories this might be what you are looking for.
> 
> PS: The last few times I have tried connecting to thewoodworkingchannel.com I get a database error message. Anyone know more about this?


Hi Mike, I have been searching for something like this flash drive with all the episodes. Do you know if it is still available?? If so could you give me a link to find it please. I posted on the *Support and Pre-Sales* part of this forum a couple days ago looking for the series but have not gotten any response as yet. Thanks for all your past advice too. JudgeMike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, all the flash drives sold out in a hurry. Rick has to order a large amount each time so he has delayed because of the cost. We are working on getting more available which will work the same but without the Router Workshop logo. If you do not hear back from me send me a PM next friday. I think I can get you one for $100 plus $6 shipping.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

*Appreciated*



Mike said:


> Mike, all the flash drives sold out in a hurry. Rick has to order a large amount each time so he has delayed because of the cost. We are working on getting more available which will work the same but without the Router Workshop logo. If you do not hear back from me send me a PM next friday. I think I can get you one for $100 plus $6 shipping.


Excellent...Thanks!


----------

